
Bitcoin Is Not a Pyramid. Coinbase Is - algui91
http://www.yegor256.com/2017/08/15/bitcoin-pyramid.html
======
ajohnclark
NYSE is pyramid scheme too then?

~~~
yegor256a
No, it's not. It's regulated by the government.

~~~
guardiangod
So a regulated market is a market and an unregulated market is a...ponzi
scheme.

That was a terrible article, by the way. Cyptocurrencies flow in and out of
exchanges constantly. If Coinbase makes any sort of guarantee that Bitcoin
will go up in price, then what you argue would have merit, and Coinbase should
be reprimanded.

As for Strip accepting your coin account- have you ever tried? If you can
satisfy all the regulation requirement of being a commodity exchange (AML
etc.), they might actually accept your application.

As for utility of a commodity, unless you are a large integrated circuit
manufacturer, gold would have no utility as well. Other than it is shiny and
looks nice, gold is useless to everyday live.

